# Attn; All Paradigm Owners-



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

I bought a CC-590 v4 which I like very much. Now as far as mains, is there any real difference between the studio 100 vs.the monitor11? I do not have a place close to do A /B comparison, so this is why I ask.


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes there is a night and day difference 100 are far better, thou the monitors are still awesome and cheaper price point but it all depends on your room. A good room can make $200 speakers sound like $2000 and a bad room can make $10000 speakers sound like $80 speakers.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> ... is there any real difference between the studio 100 vs.the monitor11?


Not sure about all versions, but up to v4 (at least), the Studio series had different and better-quality components than the Monitor series.

I really liked my Monitor 7v4s, but my Studio 60v4s are noticeably better speakers.


----------



## waculjr.903 (May 27, 2009)

Well that settles what I thought would be the answer. If anyone would like to sell theirs, lets know. Thanks


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

As the others have said there is a very noticeable difference between Studio 100's and Monitor 11's.
Having said that there should be a very noticeable difference otherwise why would anyone ever pony up the money for the Studio 100's.
In the last year I have auditioned the Monitor 11's against the Studio 100's and the Monitor 11's were better than I expected them to be.
To my ear the 11's had a more forward sound with a more pronounced midrange compared to the Studio 100's which were very well balanced with a clear well defined sound.
At their price point I think the 11's are very strong and should compete very well against anything else in the same price bracket.
I think the same thing about the 100's.
I have never really listened to the center channel speakers, but if they match the in-series towers I think there will be a noticeable difference between the CC-590 and Monitor 11's.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

STEREO & VIDEO CENTER
5711 S. Broadway
Tyler, Texas
75703
903-561-7455

Get directions to STEREO & VIDEO CENTER...


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

Paradigm is releasing their new lineup here in Canada in September can't wait to get the new Studios for the showroom.


----------



## DeltaDube (Jul 10, 2013)

Tooley said:


> Paradigm is releasing their new lineup here in Canada in September can't wait to get the new Studios for the showroom.


i had a Paradigm Manager in my house a week ago.. checking out my new studio 100 v5 speakers..
was a customer satisfaction visit.. very happy camper.. gave me a pbk for my trouble..
ask me if i would like to be a paradigm beta tester.. i said sure... 

he told me there is a new line coming out but not for studio... a new higher end line up above the signatures
with the top speakers wieghing in at 375lbs ... cant wait to check those out.. but out of my price range
at 18k or so..

cheers


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

DeltaDube - If you get your hands on them, do let us know about the new Paradigms!


----------



## DeltaDube (Jul 10, 2013)

tesseract said:


> DeltaDube - If you get your hands on them, do let us know about the new Paradigms!


 i dont think it is possible for me to be soo lucky 

but sure what ever they let me check out... 

cheers


----------

